# Sick Dogs - Need help...



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Gents...here's the situation.

I left home on Tuesday morning for a trip to San Antonio. Before leaving I emptied a new bag of dog food into the bin. No problems with either lab, Harley or Maggie when I left.

*Tuesday evening* - report from friend was that all was well with the dogs.
*Wednesday *- no problems
*Thursday morning* - get a phone call saying multiple piles of runny diahhrea. He said he let Harley out and when he crapped it was runny. So at this time I suspect Harley got into something.
*Thursday afternoon *- again more runny stool accidents
*Friday* - Same reports but now both dogs with runny stool
*Saturday (today)* - come home and multiple piles where they threw up food and runny stool again.

The entire time the dogs's energy levels are high as usual and nothing else out of the ordinary. They look and act completely normal. This is why I didn't have him rush to the vets and decided to return home.

Dog Food Facts:
- PMI Exclusive
- Switched to current brand in late February w/ no issues
- Bought 4 bags at the same time (not from my typical vendor - first and only purchase from this store) in early April because they were on sale and expiration date is September 2008. 
- The bag I emptied into the bin and was subsequently fed was the 3rd of the 4
- No issues with the previous two
- However, the "new" bag was the ONLY food change...there was nothing they could or did "get into." They've only eaten the food and drank water

- The only other thing that changed while I was gone was Maggie came into heat. 
- I threw away that dog food and now gave them a much smaller portion out of the 4th bag. Harley ate it right up, while Maggie was hesitant. She only ate a little and I just let her out and it looks like she's peeing out of her butt. I have yet to see Harley's stool.

I decided to try this 4th bag as the first two seemed fine and I couldn't assume it was the batch because so.

Advice? If it keeps up, I'll go to the vet. Maybe I should discard the 4th bag and buy a new one?

Thanks in advance.

Mike


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

take them off all foods and then cook some white rice let it cool and feed only that for the next couple days. You can add a melted pat of butter to the rice to get them to eat it. Feed about 1/2 the amount you would normally give them of dog food.

Also give each of them a peptol bismol tablet.

do not feed dog food just the rice until they are back to normal

take their temps and check their gums for correct color, gums white or high temp get them to the vet.

I doubt its anything, I would save the bags of dog food in case there is something wrong with it.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Bobm said:


> take them off all foods and then cook some white rice let it cool and feed only that for the next couple days. You can add a melted pat of butter to the rice to get them to eat it. Feed about 1/2 the amount you would normally give them of dog food.
> 
> Also give each of them a peptol bismol tablet.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob! I did save the food. I will try your recommendations.

Mike


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Update:

Bob,

Thanks for the food recommendation. I added boiled chicken to the white rice and they are doing so much better. I'm going to continue to feed that for a few more days and then slowly try to re-introduce the dog food.

Mike


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

if you stick to just rice it will work faster and not hurt them, the plain rice allows their colon and digestive system to recover, protein like chicken will slow that recovery down.

I just went thru this with a new pointer I picked up a couple weeks ago. Glad to hear it helped.


----------

